# Low speed stumbling - 3.6l V8



## mgyip (Dec 15, 2000)

My V8 recently developed a low-speed stumble that's more than a bit disconcerting. It's fairly inconsistent which makes diagnosing the problem more frustrating. Mileage has also dropped off significantly (from 20 to 16) although most of this can be directed to the bad thermostat which I'll be changing this weekend. 
Any ideas of where to start? I'm familiar with VWs but not with VW's version of Moronic (or Moronic in general). I'm hoping it's something simple like a vacuum leak but don't want to go hunting for something that won't fix my problem.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

check that there aren't any check engine codes first. i've heard that bad knock sensors will give bad mileage.


----------



## mgyip (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Will do - I'm not used to these fancy fuel infection systems that "throw codes". I'm used to K-Jettronic that's barely a step above a carburetor. One of the knock sensors seems easy enough to locate but the other one is a completely different story - typical VW...
BTW - I had an opportunity to look at a V8 on an engine stand (at Electromotive) today. It looks like replacing the thermostat involves practically as much work as replacing the friggin' timing belt SO I think I'll wait and do the thermostat, timing belt, tensioner, water pump and anything else that's "while you're there".


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (mgyip)*

also, go check on http://www.motorgeek.com and post your same question there. there are a few v8 guys that could probably help you better than i could.


----------



## SAMMICHES (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Low speed stumbling - 3.6l V8 (mgyip)*


----------

